# Who want some Wang?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2009)

[yt]BNPBx6wArqk[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice thank you


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 10, 2009)

I only made it through 60 seconds of it....you owe me a minute of my life back Bob...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Flea (Jul 10, 2009)

Shame on you, Bob.  

I was going to post this in its own thread, but as long as we're doing stupid raps anyway ...

[yt]5PsnxDQvQpw[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Jul 12, 2009)

Flea said:


> Shame on you, Bob.
> 
> I was going to post this in its own thread, but as long as we're doing stupid raps anyway ...
> 
> [yt]5PsnxDQvQpw[/yt]


That was funny.





Bob Hubbard said:


> [yt]BNPBx6wArqk[/yt]



That was NOT.


----------



## KickFest (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow it's been a long time since I've heard that song. For anyone who's interested, it's from a game called Shadow Warrior from 1997 and the guy's name is Lo Wang.

It's funny if you've played the game 

Confession time: Everyday normal guy is one of my all-time favourite songs!


----------



## Flea (Jul 12, 2009)

KickFest said:


> Confession time: Everyday normal guy is one of my all-time favourite songs!




"You want some of this *****?  I could do this all day ..."     :lol:


----------

